# Leigh D4 jig



## grillo (24 Jul 2011)

My husband was a great woodworker but sadly died a couple of months ago. On retiring to Spain he treated himself to a Leigh D4 Jig that he had used very little and I have no idea how to even unpack! There is one large fitted wooden box with the jig in and another , smaller one containing bits. Please can someone help - does this box of bits form part of the the 'jig'? I will be shipping it back to UK in the next week or so and would like to sell it - where do I start please? I have looked on e-bay, in the woodworking section, but most of the tools there seem very basic - if they are tools at all. An idea of price to ask would also be very helpful - I want to see it used (most of the other tools either I or my family can use).
Many thanks in hope of help.


----------



## Blister (24 Jul 2011)

Hello

Sorry to here the sad news  

Best to try and find out what you have 

This is a link to Leigh's web site 

http://www.leighjigs.com/products.php

Have a look through the images or look for part number on the boxes you have or on the instruction books 

hope this helps


----------



## bainsk8 (27 Jul 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss. With regards to the Leigh D4 jig, it is a dovetail jig and retailed in 2005 at around £350 inc. the VAT

They do come up second hand occasionally at around £200 - 250

If you do a search on this forum for "Leigh D4 jig" you will see some that have been sold along with photo's that may also help you identify the parts you need to pack.

Hope that is of help to you.


----------



## tinytim1458 (27 Jul 2011)

So sorry for your loss, if the items are unused or hardly used and in boxes then i should charge 200 to 250 there are plenty of good guys on here who would buy your jig to use.
if they do not like the price then they can always ask for a bit more off.
This is a great site to sell stuff on.
Thanks Tim


----------



## adidat (27 Jul 2011)

tinytim1458":32nn995x said:


> if they do not like the price then they can always ask for a bit more off.



speak for yourself

adidat


----------



## Protoclown (2 Aug 2011)

I'll happily pay you £200 if its the Leigh D4R 24 jig.


----------



## grillo (14 Nov 2011)

Hello, my mother in law has now shipped the D4 Jig to the UK and has asked me to sell it on. We have for sale a D4 rig, a set of bits - catalogue No. 5116 which includes every 1/4" ans 1/2" shank bit used with the D4 rig and all earlier models and Isoloc templates A, B & C. All kit is still boxed in its original Leigh pine boxes. Any sensible offers considered. I can send photos if required. Thanks for your time.


----------



## adidat (14 Nov 2011)

grillo, you need to post this in the for sale forum and there are some rules that need to be followed. E.g you need to name a price

adidat


----------



## Dibs-h (14 Nov 2011)

If it comes with the Isoloc templates (which may or may not be to everyone's taste) it's worth more than £200-£250.

My personal advice would be to keep an eye on Ebay for the same jig and templates, even if they come separately, which will give you an idea of their worth. Assuming you don't get muppets who pay more for 2nd hand than new - which does occasionally happen.

The jig package is around £425 and the 3 templates are just under £500. 

HIH

Dibs


----------



## marcros (14 Nov 2011)

the isoloc jigs are pretty rare things


----------



## MickCheese (14 Nov 2011)

Where in the UK is the jig located? You really don't want to ship it if it can be picked up.

Mick


----------



## grillo (15 Nov 2011)

Hi All,

The jig is in Southampton. We have the original catalogue with the prices so are aware of how much it all cost new, but just don't have any idea of their current worth - hence not posting any prices. Sorry for upsetting the forum rules, but thank you for your time and patience.

Tim


----------

